# DIY Island Offshore and Off the Grid



## kokomojoe (Aug 8, 2016)

Came across this and wasn't sure if it had been posted on here before or not. Here's a short video of it along with an article.


http://webecoist.momtastic.com/2015/05/12/diy-island-living-offshore-off-the-grid/


It’s sorta like a moored houseboat, but bigger: a Canadian family built an artificial island that lets them enjoy a self-sustaining, eco-friendly lifestyle.











When Wayne Adams and Catherine King got married, their shared vision of wedded bliss wasn’t of the white picket fence and lush manicured lawn variety. Instead, the Canadian couple were determined to lead a self-sustaining, off-grid, live off the land lifestyle. They’ve succeeded… though instead of living OFF the land they’re living ON the water!













“Freedom Cove” was completed in 1992 and is built over 12 connected floating platforms set in serene Cypress Bay, British Columbia. Now grown to four with the addition of two children, the family has evolved completely self-sustaining and non-polluting way of life.








Their food doesn’t come from the supermarket or – perish the thought – some fast-food joint. King grows a variety of nutritious fruits and veggies in her garden (watering it obviously isn’t a problem) while Adams provides fish and other seafood he catches fresh daily.
















As pastoral as life at Freedom Cove looks and sounds, this is still a modern family who haven’t thrown out the baby with the bathwater in their attempt to live sustainably. A series of solar panels and photovoltaic generators installed over the years harvest sunlight for all their electrical needs, for example, and fresh water is sourced from the region’s plentiful rainfall and – during the odd dry stretch – a nearby waterfall flowing down a cliff onshore.













Freedom Cove is more than just an environmental habitat, mind you. These images display a wealth of pleasing architectural design focused on artistic expression and just plain old fun! Amongst the whimsically painted turquoise and magenta infrastructure you’ll find a dance floor, an art gallery, a guest lighthouse, five greenhouses and a working/playing studio that comprises the family’s prime living space.












Each summer between June and September, the family welcomes tour groups to Freedom Cove so visitors from far and wide can enjoy this unique example of sustainable living up close and personal. Book early and often if you want to snag the guest lighthouse for your stay!_ (via ©WENN.com).
_


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Aug 8, 2016)

Good video tho it looks more like house boats and pontoons tied together.


----------



## Tude (Aug 8, 2016)

Yeah I posted this back when but this is ok as stp may have it archived or it may not be here anymore. It's a cool article with some cool pics and worth seeing again.


----------



## Haystack (Aug 9, 2016)

So cool!


----------

